# Post pics of your Petros



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I am getting Petrochromis famula and i just wanted to see some pics of them in the Aquarium.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't have any shots of them.... or I would share some !

I know quite a few members do.....


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Famula Mpimbwe


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

nice petrochromis that is the famula i am getting


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

here are a couple pics.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

i love my petros they are so cute in the pics. thanks frank1rizzo


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Is "Nyanza Lac" a synonym for Mpimbwe? They look very similar.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think "Nyanza Lac" is a synonym for mpimbwe


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Oh. I was thinking that my Nyanza Lac look very similar to the Mpimbwe at the top of the thread.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

they're probaly the same who knows, we have to wait till they are adults


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

do yours have orange in the dorsal fin because the Famula i have are P. Famula mpimbwe orange fin


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Although my pictures do not show the dorsal extended, they appear to be 99% similar in appearance to the one posted by Zebra7.


----------



## pettapetrochromis (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*Petrochromislover*: I believe both "Zebra7" image and my images are of adult specimens. I think the juveniles you refer to are in pictures posted by "frank1rizzo".


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

BrownBullhead said:


> *Petrochromislover*: I believe both "Zebra7" image and my images are of adult specimens. I think the juveniles you refer to are in pictures posted by "frank1rizzo".


Those juveniles are his too. 

He came by and picked up a couple.

How are they doing Petrochromislover?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

they are doing well getting bigger, chasing each other. How are your petros Frank1rizzo


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

They are doing well.

I got to snap some pics of them and the other tank mates, but I have been busy. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

My petros have spawned!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

sweet.

Hopefully they hold for ya. They are still a little young and might not have it down yet.

good luck.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah she might not hold full term. when i checked this morning she only had a few eggs.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Petro. Redfin Longola


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

That is a good looking fish!!! :drooling: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

that is the most colorful petro i have seen. Nice red on the fins


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

here is my longola!


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

those are nice longolas too!


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks!!!here is some of my other petros.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Very nice!!! :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks daniel!!! :wink: 
i have an addiction for petrochromis! :lol:


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice pics.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

mobas4-life said:


> thanks daniel!!! :wink:
> i have an addiction for petrochromis! :lol:


It shows!!! :lol: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

those are awesome Petrochromis mobas4life.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks!
i've gotten the orange kasumbe and texas bulu to breed which is always a plus! :thumb:


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

Orange kasumbe are cool i want some to go along with my famulas


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

i must tell you though...they are very aggressive(kasumbe)
i'm hoping the f1's are not as aggressive.i have 13 2.5 inch juvies and they are not that aggressive yet,but i will know for sure once they get more size to them! :?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

where did you get your kasumbe from?


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

i got some from valley aquatics and some from aquatic teknology.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

can you give me the website to aquatic teknology.
Do you have more pics of your orange kasumbe


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.aquaticteknology.com/
i think i have a few more pics.i'll post them in a few.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

not a problem! :thumb: 
where is fullerton?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

California


----------

